# dogs and sofas



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

I was just wondering who lets there dogs up on there sofas? and if they ask to come up or just do as they please? My previous dogs we never allowed on the sofa but my dog now is allowed, im beginning to think it was a bad idea, he very rarely settles down, just jumps up, bounces around all over people and wants to play. How is the best way to teach him he can only come on the sofa if he will settle, and its not somewhere to jump about and play on?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My dog is allowed on the sofa, but is a small/medium dog. He just curls up next to me and isn't a bother. He can sit there when ever he likes. I can't help with teaching him this though, as he has always been like this. What happens if you ignore him?


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

There's no way I'd let Bear just get on and off the sofa as he pleased. As he'd think he owns it after a while and there would be no shifting him  He is allowed up sometimes but only when I say he can and he has to get down when I say.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Poppy is allowed on but only on this










If it's not on, she sits and waits for it to be put on :thumbup1:.

Contrary to their reputation for Bichons being lap dogs, Poppy isn't one for sitting or sleeping on anyone's lap although she did for a while when we first had her.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo is not allowed, he is a big lump of a lapdog and would rapidly try and move you off the sofa or just dig his bony elbows in in pursuit of comfort .


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

My dog is allowed on the sofa when he wants. But he has to get off when told. If he's jumping around playing silly b*ggars and not sitting then he has to get off, mostly he sits because silly games mean dogs end up on the floor


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Both of mine are allowed on the sofa, but not if I am eating. If I come in with food they get straight off. How can they sit on my lap and have a cuddle if they are not allowed on the sofa?!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Tummel doesn't like the sofa, he'll come up if asked but jumps off quickly. Our sofa is too slim for him so he hates it, my mum's is much wider and he has been known to sneak up but won't if someones in the room.

Probably just as well or there'd be no room for anyone else


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Both of mine are allowed on the sofa, but not if I am eating. If I come in with food they get straight off. How can they sit on my lap and have a cuddle if they are not allowed on the sofa?!!


The answer to that is me spending loads of my time on the floor!! .


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

my dogs were never allowed on the sofa, then my little boy died of old age and i felt sorry for my girl so I started lifting her up and letting her lay next to me only because she looked so lonely in their big beg (they used to be content with laying together) and she got used to it and now if I sit on the sofa she jumps up next to me but she never does it if there are people round and she only ever does it when it's me, if my parents sit down she just stays in her bed 

it's as if she knows I'm the only one who'll let her  haha


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

the only reason why they weren't allowed on before was because it was a brand new sofa and my mum didn't want it to get ruined. . but it's older now and she's less protective hahaha

even when I was in student accommodation my girl would jump up when I was home but never when I wasn't there hahahaha


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

My dog can't jump  so there's no way she can get on by herself, but I do often lift her up if she wants to come up. When on the sofa she usually licks me to death and then settles down and goes to sleep. If she was going to jump all over the place she would quickly be back on the floor!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogless said:


> The answer to that is me spending loads of my time on the floor!! .


So who's in charge then? I am not sitting on the hard floor just so they can have a cuddle!! Mind you, Ferdie does squash me up into a corner sometimes, but mostly he just lies with his head on my lap. Joshua lies on my lap, all of him. I love it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> So who's in charge then? I am not sitting on the hard floor just so they can have a cuddle!! Mind you, Ferdie does squash me up into a corner sometimes, but mostly he just lies with his head on my lap. Joshua lies on my lap, all of him. I love it.


I'm in charge as I decide when is a good time for a cuddle. It would be 24/7 with Kilo as he even lies with his head or paws on my feet at work when he's camped out under my desk! We have a huge long bean bag (as long as a two seater sofa) which I'll sit on with Kilo; seems fair to me and he can cuddle to his heart's content. I love it too .


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

try sharing with 3 ridgebacks...lol


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Lexie is NOT allowed on sofa! that does not mean that she doesnt think that the sofa is actually hers to lie on, jump on, use as a viewing point and as a launch pad!!! trying really hard to get it into her head that it is out of bounds, she has a lovely bed and a pouffe to snuggle on but would rather the sofa-she can very quietly get up on it when you arent looking or if you're asleep and lie down and pretend shes sleeping! she will even get up and if you dont say anything to her she will lie there purposefully not making eye contact with you as if she thinks if she doesnt look at you then you dont see her 
constant battle


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

lexie2010 said:


> Lexie is NOT allowed on sofa! that does not mean that she doesnt think that the sofa is actually hers to lie on, jump on, use as a viewing point and as a launch pad!!!
> 
> loki will also use the couch as a viewing point....he likes to keep an eye on the cat across the way....


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

think im to laid back with mine. mine are aloud up whenever. Except from when people are round. they et down when i tell them to tho. Nothing better than curling up on sofa with the pups to watch a film altho it does man im constantly cleaning my sofa


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> lexie2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Lexie is NOT allowed on sofa! that does not mean that she doesnt think that the sofa is actually hers to lie on, jump on, use as a viewing point and as a launch pad!!!
> ...


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

buster sits on the sofa all the time but he takes upmost of the room lol. he will wait to be called if someone is on it but if no one is on it he will sprawl out n sleep


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I love cuddleing on the Sofa with Jack, He gets down when he's told and only lays on there when we are chilled in the living room as we spend most of the time in the kitchen.
Mum said to me the other day "ooh when you get your new Sofa you'll have to stop him from laying on there"  Err no ill just get an easy clean one :lol:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

my dog isn't usually upstairs but she stick to me like glue when I'm home. . . 

she's spent most of today (apart from going out for wees) using a big piece of metal (part of my desk) as a pillow because I have been on my bed doing (avoiding doing) my assignment on my laptop and the bed is too high for her to jump up. . . I've even piled her up a load of cushions but she chooses to use the metal. . . hahaha I feel bad now I might let her on my bed for a bit for a cuddle and then change my sheets because they need changing anyway (she's a smelly little thing even when she's just been bathed. .she's always been the same!)


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Solo is allowed on the sofas, seems pretty pointless getting a lap dog and not having cuddles on the couch!
He does know "off" and will do so when told, but that's usually only if someone is eating.

The bouncing around thing wasn't ever an issue for us - he just gets pushed off or told "off" if he gets annoying - so he doesn't mess around very often.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> My dog can't jump  so there's no way she can get on by herself, but I do often lift her up if she wants to come up. When on the sofa she usually licks me to death and then settles down and goes to sleep. *If she was going to jump all over the place she would quickly be back on the floor!*


No-one that knows you and Kenzie believes this for a second :glare: :lol:

Bumby is allowed wherever, he's my family and it'd just seem really weird to tell him where to sit (just in case you don't me and Bumb, he's just passed his gold good citizens so he's not running wild :cornut: )

I think i've sat on my new sofa about 4 times in a year because there's always cats and him there first :crying: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven is allowed on the sofa's,I have 3 sofa's and there is only me & him.

He is not a dog that will come and snuggle up to me,so he is on one sofa,I'm on another usually with the cat snuggled up,and there is one free.

But he can go on any one of them.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Max originally wasnt allowed on the sofa .....that lasted about 3 days lol 
He likes having a cuddle but will get down when told and only gets up when we tell him he can.*

*unless we go out then he occasionally makes him self comfy and then when we come back he pretends hes a statue and not sat on the sofa ......

He does have a habit of sitting on your when your on the sofa though. see below


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I was something i said i would never do when we got our first dog and ime glad we stuck to it especially now we have 3.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I haven`t got a problem with my dogs on the sofa but they generally prefer their own beds.


----------



## Katieforian (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting to see a mixed bag of replies, its also made me realise ive been to soft on my boy, i always thought that he either come on the sofa or he didn't and it wasn't fair to let him sometimes and not others. Reading through the replies i realised im wrong and i need to put my foot down a bit more. He knows 'off' when it comes to jumping up, so it shouldn't be to hard to teach him it regarding the sofa. Hopfully it won't take to long for him to learn that the only way he stays on it is to settle down. 
Thanks guys and girls


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

In my opinion, if the dog does not guard the furniture and stop it's owners from sitting down safely then as long as the owner is happy to allow the dog on then no problem! 

In our home, we don't have sofas, we have two comfy reclining chairs as we prefer the space in our small bungalow. The dogs will only clamber up to sit on me if I invite them to but my softy husband often ends up buried under 3 out of the 5 dogs on his knee and squashed at the side of him plus the cat laid on the back of the chair above his head!  We also cover our chairs to keep them clean with washable throws and the dogs may sit on husbands chair if he is not here. They will all get off happily if I request it so again, no problem. As of yet they have not got together to launch a takeover bid to oust us from our own home!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Biscuit _was_ not allowed on our sofas (my rule), but then we got her spayed and she looked so woebegone and suffering with her conehead on that my OH took pity and let her up. Now she either takes up a corner or considers it petting time when we watch tv. They are leather and she's non shedding so there really is no big mess to clean up. The rips and little tears that are starting to show up now are due to our son jumping around not her. My bigger problem is keeping her off the kitchen and dining room tables, she gets off as soon as she's told, but keeps jumping up to look out the windows, especially when any of us go out - perfect view from the dining room dammit!

And totally OT, but dear God I just had to drag her in from the deck, we've got some warm weather now and she was out there torturing junebugs! Daytime it's spiders, ants and carpenter bees, now this? AHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

We let Conan on the sofa at ours, we've got a
Throw thing to put over it, but it doesn't really work, end up with it wrapped round my legs.

He knows if he starts pratting around he goes straight back on the floor (quite funny watching me try and put an 8 stone puppy on the floor whn I only 7 1/2 myself!), when we've got food he just slopes off and goes and lays infront of the oven until we've finished.

But the trouble is, he thinks he's a lapdog, and will come over for proper sit on cuddles! And there is no escaping from him, coupled with
Sloppy royal canin flavoured kisses.

But when we go to mum and dads he sits on the floor, head on your knee.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

The Chukchi Inuit people, who first developed the breed we now know as the Siberian Husky, used to bring their dogs into their tents/igloos at night to sleep with their kids. If it was OK with them, it's OK with me:





































Mick


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

They look beautiful on your sofa raindog and are far more beautiful than any cushion!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny is allowed on the sofa and the chairs. He has his own chair which he goes on (not really his but too close to TV for anyone to sit on it) and he sits on the back of the sofa to look out the window and will spend ages there. He does not really jump around on the sofa too much and is only told to get off if we have visitors and he is up annoying them or licking there face. 

Never had a problem with him getting off chairs/beds ect I just tell him to move. He is terrible at sneaking in and pinching where you have been sitting if you move but if you come back and tell him to move he does - although it does not help when Dad comes back and does not bother and just sits on the chair with Sonny.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Absolutley not, never, no, not in my house..

























Well may be now and again!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

An old one of my dad, obviously setting the rules, lol!!



















Blue trying to fit on the chair!!










Darla on guard










Magnum as a pup - bones are not allowed on sofa and chairs - as he now knows, LOL!










Darla all comfy and snug










Magnum










Magnum and Darla










As you can see, ours are allowed on the sofa and chairs etc, and I wouldnt have it any other way, I loves my rotties snuggles on an evening watching tv!!


----------



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

We had molly at 5 months as her previous owners didn't want her anymore as she was too much for them to handle....so 'cos we felt sorry for her having to get used to a new home after only 2 months we let her on the sofa for cuddles......and she's never got off!!!! She's not allowed on when we are eating and always gets off when told so we happy with that.We have no children nor want any so we just think she is our baby


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

Katieforian said:


> Interesting to see a mixed bag of replies, its also made me realise ive been to soft on my boy, i always thought that he either come on the sofa or he didn't and it wasn't fair to let him sometimes and not others. Reading through the replies i realised im wrong and i need to put my foot down a bit more. He knows 'off' when it comes to jumping up, so it shouldn't be to hard to teach him it regarding the sofa. Hopfully it won't take to long for him to learn that the only way he stays on it is to settle down.
> Thanks guys and girls


good luck with that!!! Lexie knows "down" when shes on tables, kitchen chairs, at worktops and on people but when shes on the sofa she just doesnt hear "down" 
when you master it you can come teach Lexie


----------



## lexie2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

raindog said:


> The Chukchi Inuit people, who first developed the breed we now know as the Siberian Husky, used to bring their dogs into their tents/igloos at night to sleep with their kids. If it was OK with them, it's OK with me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are the BEST pics i have ever seen-so gorgeous i wouldnt be able to say no to them especially the 3 curled up on sofa!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im loving the pics :thumbup:
Raindog Have you got room for a little one? I so wanna squeeze in with that lot :001_wub:


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

At first, we said "no dogs on the sofas, ever!!". Then we relented and he was allowed if we invited him up and only on his blanket. Now, he own the sofa. Occasionally, he is gracious and allows us space to sit down. For a small dog, he does take up an awful lot of space!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

This is one of those issues, where the best rule depends on your lifestyle.

I was strict about it, tend to eat on tables; no problem with dog around at mealtimes. I'm quiet happy to go to ground. OTOH in laxer house, where meals eaten on lap, the permitting the dog to clamber on sofa and person, became a problem.

Whether you decide absolutely no, invite on & off, or always allow (love those days when dogs found fox poo), being consistent matters more than what rule you decide. The worst is to sometimes allow or generally allow and then get mad when the dog doesn't want off with visitors around and such.

Try and think through, what's best for the household circumstances and then stick to it consistently.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

no way will i ever allow the dog to come on our sofa the cats do as they dont stink or slobber lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

hope said:


> no way will i ever allow the dog to come on our sofa the cats do as they dont stink or slobber lol


Why does your dog stink?  xx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

to me it stinks lol im not to keen on dogs im more of a cat person i used to love dogs but it all changed when my rottie died, dont know why but just did .

it my oh dog .


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah we tried the whole 'no dogs on the furniture thing'. We failed . They aren't allowed on when we have food and they have to get off when we say so! Well Bronson doesn't simply because he won't lol .. if you met bronson you would understand why it's not a big deal lol. It's not unusual for there to be three newfies and two people on the couch - whilst the mal is sitting in front of the telly (ears in the way all the time lol). We have a huge leather corner suite so it cleans very easily and there tends to be just enough room lol. Each to their own I suppose . x


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

hope said:


> to me it stinks lol im not to keen on dogs im more of a cat person i used to love dogs but it all changed when my rottie died, dont know why but just did .
> 
> it my oh dog .


If your dog smells theres a problem lol . I have ocd and don't do doggy smelling doggies lol .. bath him, brush him daily and regularly use a nice smelling doggy spray and he won't smell lol . x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My dogs have never been allowed on the furniture, I suppose its because they are so big but also because they have never shown any real desire to get up on the sofa, I do invite them up onto the bed occasionally but they usually look very confused and uncomfortable adn cant wait to get down. I often sit on the floor to have a cuddle with them though.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> My dogs have never been allowed on the furniture, I suppose its because they are so big but also because they have never shown any real desire to get up on the sofa, I do invite them up onto the bed occasionally but they usually look very confused and uncomfortable adn cant wait to get down. I often sit on the floor to have a cuddle with them though.


:blink: Singing: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> :blink: Singing: x


Can I just alter my post please, I want to say that they dont come on the sofa at home but auntie Christie spoils them when they go to stay with her because shes a sucker for those puppy dog eyes and she loves a big Henrick cuddle


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: x


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

My dog is alloud on the sofa, he loves having cuddles and doesnt really like to be to far away from you.  he is on the sofa right now with his head on my lap! 

But when told to get down he does and stays down. 

When we eating he stays on the floor with no problems, apart from the odd licking of his chops. any left overs of dog friendly dinners go in his bowl so i think he lays there hoping and waiting. 

Also when my daughter is eating he stays in the hallway. we used to have to shut the door but now he lays int he doorway waiting for her to finish, again think he is hoping he will get to the bits she dropped on the floor before i do!!

My mum never used to let dogs up on sofas when i was growing up and used to feel so sorry for them stuck on the floor probably why when i got my first dog as adult i allowed it. 

Olus he keeps me warm on the cold nights


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My dogs may come on the sofa, they move if hey are asked to
Willow rarely gets on the sofa, I have to get on the floor to cuddle her.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> My dogs may come on the sofa, they move if hey are asked to
> Willow rarely gets on the sofa, I have to get on the floor to cuddle her.


you need a bigger sofa lol x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> you need a bigger sofa lol x


ah but on the bigger one we end up with situations like this!!










:lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ah but on the bigger one we end up with situations like this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is EXACTLY what our Copper does!!! lol she looks identical too! :lol: x


----------

